# Geldings of Interest



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I believe on the 24th my mom and I are going to Phoenix to see this gelding.

Flashy and Gentle Gelding

And there are 6 other geldings here to look at if I'm not quite happy with Jimmy^. What do you guys think about Jimmy?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Overall, I like him. The only thing I saw was that he looks like he stands under himself in the front. What are his lines like?


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm not sure about his pedigree. I briefly talked to the seller and she said it would be best for us to come see him and/or six other geldings if we'd like. So I'm hoping we can do that. (Note: ground is uneven where he's standing - hill)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I like him too. He looks like he may be a bit downhill but that is pretty typical of QH these days. He has really good muscle and a sweet face. Let us know how it turns out. He is a beauty.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He looks nice, but on 2nd pic very downhill. May be just saddle and ground... Did you ask for pics w/o the saddle?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I love love love him,LOL. He is GORGEOUS!! I like how his neck reaches the throat latch.


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

he is stunning!!!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Hes def. beautiful!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

i would at least give him a shot. he's got pretty good confo. but it's hard to tell from a pic and he might look more balance without the saddle. 

he's a beauty!!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys! I feel better about not taking JD...


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Is he registered? For that kind of money I'd expect him to be registered.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm not sure about any of them being registered. That is definately something I will ask about if we go that Friday. Honestly, if its a good horse and it perfectly fits what I need...it doesn't have to be registered!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

That is a nice looking horse, i would take him, gorgeous looking with nice color. $2,500 is a bit much, but he looks worth it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes the price tag may seem a bit much but can anyone really put a price on a guaranteed broke (if he is??) horse that you can do anything on? Like I have seen so much on this forum...........you can't ride papers.  Besides, if you are not planning to show, papers don't mean diddley since he is a gelding. I absolutely have to know how it goes on friday.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

smrobs said:


> Like I have seen so much on this forum...........you can't ride papers.  Besides, if you are not planning to show, papers don't mean diddley since he is a gelding.


No, you can't ride, but if you want to sell the horse down the road papers WILL matter, because most people pay more for the papered horse and they are easier to sell usually. Also the big plus of having papers is at least you know for sure how old is your horse (if papers are not fake one which does happen too lol!).  


But in any case you ALWAYS can try to bring the price down. 

BTW, just wondering... Are u looking for the 2nd horse? I always thought Blue is a very nice one!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Blu would technically be my 4th horse. However, he is the first horse that I own. Our third year together coming on this July. We just don't "click". I picture him as a high-speed horse. Like with Barrels and Roping. Sure I do that stuff, BUT I want to show too! And Blu just doesn't seem to have that ability.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Another thing... if the horse has papers.. you can show AQHA. Can't if he doesn't!

He looks butt-high, but he's very nice. I don't know how broke he'll be--'he has a nice handle'. My, have I heard THAT before! And then we'd get the horse in for training and we'd say, 'I guess his handle fell off on the way here!'

If you don't know the seller, do not agree to buy any of them and then drop in unexpected in a week or so, or ask for a week trial period. A lot of sellers are drugging horses these days to make them appear 'calm'--and then in a week after owning your horse you have a fire-breathing dragon or a three-legged lame horse!

Good luck!


----------



## knaskedov (Jul 24, 2008)

There was a warning posted about them a few days later. The original has been taken down, but this is a reply to someone who replied.
Re: Carefree Hwy Horse traders
They basically stated that they might be reselling horses too fast without being aware of certain limitations (or because they are aware). It shouldn't stop you from buying him if you really like him, but I'd keep it in mind.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Jimmy was sold before I got the chance to see him. 

And I've found horses to take a look at elsewhere.


----------

